# Bill would wetland regulation in Michigan



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

It seems like this would be a bad deal for wildlife and sportsmen. Does anyone have any specific knowledge of the effects of this?

https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2018/11/michigan_wetlands_bill_caspers.html 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

This is one I want to be for but that bill so badly abused I hope they completely repeal it. I know a farmer who had to fight them off because there was a mud puddle in his field.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

It's very bad for fish and wildlife. Would remove protection from a lot of acres of wetlands. Contact your state legislators and let em know.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

https://www.wilx.com/content/news/G...e-votes-to-deregulate-wetlands-501915762.html


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

One of the problems we are facing is that there are two conflicting ideas, both right, both important, that are in direct conflict with each other. That is why we are having such a hard time with wetlands protection.

One is the right to own private property and use it as you wish, the other is the need to protect our remaining wetlands.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

"What one of us does to water on what we think of as our land can well affect the water on someone else’s land, or the waters that we all enjoy in common. This is the crucial insight that fostered the Wetlands Protection Act."


http://davedempseybooks.com/wetland...rK6gSo5f41WdnWpIQVPiFsNfy3J7ZbnwcCZU-eV1UybkI


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

fowl said:


> "What one of us does to water on what we think of as our land can well affect the water on someone else’s land, or the waters that we all enjoy in common. This is the crucial insight that fostered the Wetlands Protection Act."
> 
> 
> http://davedempseybooks.com/wetland...rK6gSo5f41WdnWpIQVPiFsNfy3J7ZbnwcCZU-eV1UybkI


the one complaint I have is ''why do I have to pay taxes on the land that is regulated b the state telling me what I can do and can't do''. many problems if you are a owner with 1 cattail or mud hole on your property


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

What some call a "mud hole" others may call a "seasonal wetland". It's tough for sure. Again trying to balance the rights of the land owner with the need to protect wetlands.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

You only own the land for a short time. You could screw it up for generations.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

brigeton said:


> You only own the land for a short time. You could screw it up for generations.


This is what happens when rights come into conflict with valid conservation efforts. Both needs are correct. How do you balance them?


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

brigeton said:


> You only own the land for a short time. You could screw it up for generations.


by doing what ?


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

DecoySlayer said:


> This is what happens when rights come into conflict with valid conservation efforts. Both needs are correct. How do you balance them?


and that is the hard thing. I like the wetlands just as much as anybody but I have phygrites on ''my'' land and they are taking it over ,it is not nice to look at , you can't walk thru it for heath reasons.the plant kills all the natural vegetation it is tough to get rid of and their is no end in sight.it would cost me a lot of money to restore it possibly.i would like to sell it to the state and let them take care of it for so called future generations then I won't have to pay the ''taxes on it.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

garyb said:


> and that is the hard thing. I like the wetlands just as much as anybody but I have phygrites on ''my'' land and they are taking it over ,it is not nice to look at , you can't walk thru it for heath reasons.the plant kills all the natural vegetation it is tough to get rid of and their is no end in sight.it would cost me a lot of money to restore it possibly.i would like to sell it to the state and let them take care of it for so called future generations then I won't have to pay the ''taxes on it.


There are so many cost share or grant programs with the state now I believe you could write a proposal and get the state to pay for most, or all, of the remediation work. I think you could start with your local conservation district.

Alternatively, Ducks Unlimited may have grants for wetland restoration. Just a thought.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

tom_the_chemist said:


> There are so many cost share or grant programs with the state now I believe you could write a proposal and get the state to pay for most, or all, of the remediation work. I think you could start with your local conservation district.
> 
> Alternatively, Ducks Unlimited may have grants for wetland restoration. Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


thanks a lot for the helpful info tom , I think I have given up on it.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Bottom line, this is bad for fish, wildlife, hunters, anglers, and conservationists. At this point it's probably most important to comment directly to the governor. This will negatively impact our fresh water resources and wildlife habitat. 
https://www.bridgemi.com/sites/default/files/sb_1211_dec142018.pdf


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## Paddle (Mar 26, 2016)

garyb said:


> by doing what ?


Draining, plowing, herbiciding, generally ruining established habitat in an area that is losing native habitat faster than a lot of places on the planet. Once the healthy habitat is obliterated invasives come in and take a hell of a lot of work to remove.

I guess the bill passed though. Too bad.


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

Paddle said:


> Draining, plowing, herbiciding, generally ruining established habitat in an area that is losing native habitat faster than a lot of places on the planet. Once the healthy habitat is obliterated invasives come in and take a hell of a lot of work to remove.
> 
> I guess the bill passed though. Too bad.


paddle my land is already obliterated with invasives species if you would have read my post more..


----------



## Paddle (Mar 26, 2016)

@garyb Ah! I did read the whole thread, just didn't catch that that was your post as well. Was just trying to answer the question though... my apologies if it came off as accusatory. Was not my intent.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If water lays someplace more than a couple weeks it may well be wetlands according to some govt dude.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

CL-Lewiston said:


> If water lays someplace more than a couple weeks it may well be wetlands according to some govt dude.


Some are, they are called seasonal wetlands. VERY important to waterfowl production in many areas.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

CL-Lewiston said:


> If water lays someplace more than a couple weeks it may well be wetlands according to some govt dude.


According to science. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

